# Ive been bitten!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

By the collar creating bug!!!

after finding out Cesar could have a nylon allergy i decided what the heck i would try my hand at making him a 100 percent cotton collar and see how it turned out untill i got him a hemp collar or a bamboo collar.

so i took a cottan unfitted bed sheet (hate those things only will use the fitted) and taking his old nylon collar hardware and pattern i made him this jsut got done sewing it up
im so pleased with it im already planned out his next one!!


























P.S he wasnt growling in the last picture i got his attention with a piece of chicken and he was eating it in the last pic


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

He's such a handsome bully boy! 

The collar idea is very cool! And the pattern suits him. I love your creative solution to the nylon problem...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, you're super crafty! It suits him well! I just love Cesar... such a handsome bull terrier. His color is beautiful.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

That title scared me but I know knew it wasn't that handsome man who bit you! Love the color, that's really good


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Uh oh, look out! Collar making is quite an addiction. I have been making collars for my guys for several years and love it. Go to a fabric store and you'll be in heaven!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job!

I told ya it was easy! :biggrin:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes I agree, the collar is good but what a handsome boy


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome work! You guys are tempting me to give it a shot. I wish I had access to a sewing machine!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Collar looks gret, though I would remove the ID Tag as it seems to sit in the red area of his neck and might be a part of the irritant.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Collar looks gret, though I would remove the ID Tag as it seems to sit in the red area of his neck and might be a part of the irritant.


good point! didnt think about that thakn you!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i swear, charity, if you don't stop with these sensational headlines...i'm gonna have a heart attack LOL

nice collar.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice job on the collar.
Cesar looks very handsome wearing it!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow you did such a great job on the collar! Im glad you found a solution to his potential nylon allergy  Is that what the redness on his neck is in the second pic?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Im HOPEING so! i had his skin scrapped vet said probably food allergies (why couldnt tell em for sure- i dunno) put him on raw 6 months on raw-still red,not as bad about 60is percent better? maybe more but,still red and hairless asked if it could be mange here,someone asked for a photo,said it looked like a contact allergy soooo im really hopeing this works out.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Props to you. I have no clue how to sew anything. Nice job.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes it looks just like one of them store-bought collars!


----------

